# Your Top Five Female Villains in Television and Film History



## Rock Lee (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my top five,

1.*Callisto*(Xena:Warriror Princess)


2.*Annie Wilkes*(Misery)


3.*Caprica Six*(Battlestar Galatica)


4.*Borg Queen*(Star Trek)


5*.Commandant Grayza *(Farscape)


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 2, 2009)

Zena is so old. I forgot about it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> Here is my top five,
> 
> 1.*Callisto*(Xena:Warriror Princess)



Automatic rep for mentioning Callisto.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2009)

For some reason, I can't recall any female villain at the moment, except




:S


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Maris (Oct 3, 2009)

My pick - in no particular order

Catherine Tramell - Basic Instinct


Miranda - Devil Wears Prada


Catwoman 


Faith - Buffy the Vampire Slayer


Nina - 24



Honorable mentions


Saffron - Firefly

Gretchen - Prison Break

O-ren Ishii - Kill Bill 

Maryann - True Blood

*- And Every villain Glenn Close has ever portrayed...
*


----------



## Para (Oct 4, 2009)

Callisto... *drools slightly* ahem...

Mrs. Voorhees, Alien Queen, Wicked Witch of the West, the Queen in Snow White, and it's Elle Driver for me. O-ren was a badass, but she wasn't really EVIL imo.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 4, 2009)

Helena Marcos from _Suspiria_ and The Other Mother from _Coraline_.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2009)

Faith from Buffy was one of the first girls I could think of as well. Aside from her, I favorite the Borg Queen. Mystique factors into this somewhere, but I prefer her in the animated series. Most of my favorite female tv villains are from cartoons, like Harley Quinn from Batman or Dr. Blight from Captain Planet.


----------



## Para (Oct 4, 2009)

I would have put Faith in the same category as O-ren, personally. She's a badass and a rival but I can't see her as an evil villain type. Maybe that's just me being biased because I was like, in love with her


----------



## Ziko (Oct 4, 2009)

This bitch scared the living hell out of me when I was younger!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh shit.

Maleficent was scary as fuck.  Rep!

Six, Callisto, Nina Myers, and Faith are all good picks too.  I see a couple of characters from Kill Bill mentioned...I actually thought Gogo was the best female villain in that series.

Another one I want to mention is Mistuko from Battle Royale.  Lena Olin as Mona Demarkov in Romeo is Bleeding.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think Six actually qualifies, especially if you've seen the entire series. Great character, anyway.

This is a surprisingly difficult question. I remember liking Intendant Kira from _Crossover_ (DS9), though.


----------



## olaf (Oct 4, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> 3.*Caprica Six*(Battlestar Galatica)


was she really a villain? I mean she blew up whole caprica, not to mention killing an infant (mercy kill?) but next time we saw Caprica Six she was all about peace and coexisting with humans


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 4, 2009)

olaf said:


> was she really a villain? I mean she blew up whole caprica, not to mention killing an infant (mercy kill?) but next time we saw Caprica Six she was all about peace and coexisting with humans



Well when she was a villain she was an awesome villain.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Automatic rep for mentioning Callisto.



Callisto was awesome until thier totally ruined her badass characters towards the end.Some of her lines were downright evil though,

"You let me go and I will dedicate my life to killing everything you love."

"I'm in a way disappointed Xena. There was a part of me that hoped that you would win and put out the rage in my heart. Sometimes it even scares me...but then I get over it."

"Be a dear and deliver a message to the good Xena for me will you? Tell her this: She should have killed me when she had the chance. For every drop of innocent blood shed from here on out is on her hands as well as mine."

"I'm going to make a grand show of your death."

"Oh, don't bother struggling Xena, be thankful for that beautiful throne, it'll give you peace...if you let it."

"Hello Xena. Oh how I've missed you! Do you know how boring Tartarus can be? Same old torture everyday. Makes me appreciate what we had."



olaf said:


> was she really a villain? I mean she blew up whole caprica, not to mention killing an infant (mercy kill?) but next time we saw Caprica Six she was all about peace and coexisting with humans



I don't think it was a mercy killed she just didn't beleive the babys neck was that easy to break.

By the way some good choices guys.


----------



## Maris (Oct 4, 2009)

Para said:


> Callisto... *drools slightly* ahem...
> 
> Mrs. Voorhees, Alien Queen, Wicked Witch of the West, the Queen in Snow White, and it's Elle Driver for me. O-ren was a badass, but she wasn't really EVIL imo.



Let's say she was the kind of evil that Kishi loves . She was corrupted by her environment and showed some remorse in the end; still evil for me, albeit not being the crazy evil bitch by nature alone.



Para said:


> I would have put Faith in the same category as O-ren, personally. She's a badass and a rival but I can't see her as an evil villain type. Maybe that's just me being biased because I was like, in love with her



I'm biased towards Faith too , but she did some crazy shit. I do agree that she seemed more like misguided and lost than pure "evil". Still love her though 



Rock Lee said:


> By the way some good choices guys.



I second this 

And since someone mentioned _Maleficent_ (can't believe I forgot about her), I think we should give some love to her:

Ursula - Little Mermaid


And her too: 

Angelica Houston - Grand High Witch (this might be my first memory of a female villain - ruling out Disney and animation flicks- and I'm still scared of her )


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gawd damn I miss Xena, especially Callisto! She was so sexy and bad ass!


----------



## olaf (Oct 5, 2009)

she became my fav female villain the moment I realized it's a chick


Maris said:


> Miranda - Devil Wears Prada


she was no villain, just ... very demanding boss, that is also really awesome


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 5, 2009)

olaf said:


> she became my fav female villain the moment I realized it's a chick



LMAO I thought she was just some really cocky teenager untill about halfway through the 4th series.


----------



## Para (Oct 5, 2009)

Ziko said:


> This bitch scared the living hell out of me when I was younger!


Disney female villains are always scary D:



Rukia said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> Maleficent was scary as fuck.  Rep!
> 
> Six, Callisto, Nina Myers, and Faith are all good picks too.  I see a couple of characters from Kill Bill mentioned...I actually thought Gogo was the best female villain in that series.


Damn, I forgot about Gogo... but again I'm biased because I mistake her 'evil' for 'awesome'.



Maris said:


> Let's say she was the kind of evil that Kishi loves . She was corrupted by her environment and showed some remorse in the end; still evil for me, albeit not being the crazy evil bitch by nature alone.


I suppose I can agree with that.



Maris said:


> I'm biased towards Faith too , but she did some crazy shit. I do agree that she seemed more like misguided and lost than pure "evil". Still love her though


She did some messed-up shit indeed, but it's probably because she started off as a kind of rival to begin with and... oh wow... more Kishi-esque evil 



Maris said:


> Angelica Houston - Grand High Witch (this might be my first memory of a female villain - ruling out Disney and animation flicks- and I'm still scared of her )


OMG  I forgot about the Grand High Witch. This bitch scared the crap out of me as a kid.


----------



## sportschump (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's my take on the most evil women in film...


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine:

*Azkadellia* - _Tin Man_


*Bellatrix Lestrange* - _Harry Potter_


*Evil Stepmother* - _Cinderella_


*Ms. Coulter* - _The Golden Compass_


*Maleficent* - _Sleeping Beauty_



It's very hard to think of female villains...


----------



## Felt (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

Ziko said:


> This bitch scared the living hell out of me when I was younger!



She STILL scares me!


----------

